# Beautiful Male in the Garden



## Tropical Sativa Man (Aug 15, 2021)

Fast growing, forest green, 50/50 pine/skunk smell, not a single flaw on any leaf, except one on the bottom the cat chewed. many big branches, hard, thick stem and limbs. This will be my champion male. I have one more that might be Male and is totally different genetic


----------

